# Clima e turismo



## frederico (5 Dez 2010 às 10:32)

Não está em causa se o Chipre faz parte da Ásia Menor ou da Europa, sei perfeitamente que o Chipre não se considera parte integrante do Velho Continente. O que está em causa é que o Chipre, tal como o sul da Turquia, as ilhas gregas ou o sul de Espanha concorrem directamente com Portugal pelos turistas da Escandinávia, do Reino Unido ou da Europa Central. E alguns desses destinos têm melhores condições climáticas para a prática de *turismo de sol e praia* que o litoral algarvio, além de terem outros atributos à mistura: monumentos, centros históricos cuidados, melhores relações qualidade/preço nos alojamentos ou na restauração, etc.


----------



## SocioMeteo (5 Dez 2010 às 12:10)

*Re: Diversidade climática*



frederico disse:


> Não está em causa se o Chipre faz parte da Ásia Menor ou da Europa, sei perfeitamente que o Chipre não se considera parte integrante do Velho Continente. O que está em causa é que o Chipre, tal como o sul da Turquia, as ilhas gregas ou o sul de Espanha concorrem directamente com Portugal pelos turistas da Escandinávia, do Reino Unido ou da Europa Central. E alguns desses destinos têm melhores condições climáticas para a prática de *turismo de sol e praia* que o litoral algarvio, além de terem outros atributos à mistura: monumentos, centros históricos cuidados, melhores relações qualidade/preço nos alojamentos ou na restauração, etc.



Exactamente Frederico o nosso turismo tem imensas potencialidades que não passa pelo tipico turista de praia...


----------



## frederico (5 Dez 2010 às 12:34)

*Re: Diversidade climática*

Atenção que o Inverno nas ilhas gregas tem valores de temperatura idênticos àqueles que se verificam no litoral do sotavento algarvio, e mais elevados dos que se verificam na Grécia Continental.

A costa do sul de França é bem mais quente que a costa algarvia durante o Verão, embora seja mais fria no Inverno. O mar Adriático é ainda mais quente, e durante o Verão temperaturas dá água do mar de 26, 27 ou 28ºC são o prato do dia. O mar de Álboran é que costuma ser mais fresco, e não difere muito do sotavento algarvio. 

Esse tipo de previsões a dez anos costumam falhar, são apenas tendências. Neste momento Portugal é o 19.º ou o 20.º país mais visitado do mundo, por um lado é possível que haja mais turistas graças às low-cost, por outro alguns dos nossos mercados, como o irlandês e o britânico estão em crise, e para além disso, com o que se passa na Grécia ou em Espanha, a concorrência ainda se tornará mais feroz. Esse tipo de previsões são como as previsões meteorológicas sazonais, valem o que valem. 

Atenção que uma das ilhas do arquipélago das Baleares tem um pico com mais de 1400 metros de altitude, para além disso há que atender à sua maior exposição às massas de ar frias continentais. Contudo, têm Verões mais quentes, e os Invernos não são muito mais frios que os Invernos algarvios. Ibiza, por exemplo, tem uma média anual de 17.9ºC, e as águas no Verão são incomparavelmente mais quentes. Para além disso, em termos de oferta nocturna, animação e eventos, não podemos comparar o Estio algarvio ou madeirense com o das Baleares. Em média, no período 1971-2000, houve 0 dias com neve por ano em Ibiza e Palma de Mallorca. 

A Grécia, a Espanha, a França e a Itália têm mais atributos que Portugal para captar turistas, já fui bolseiro em Inglaterra, conheci dezenas de jovens de vários países europeus, e nenhum mostrava interesse por Portugal, mas sim pela Espanha ou pela Itália, quando se falava no sul da Europa.

Apesar de tudo, o  facto de estarmos nos vinte países mais visitados do mundo e com perspectivas de subida é muito positivo. 

Deveríamos apostar mais na preservação dos nossos centros históricos, das nossas quintas e solares, da paisagem rural, veja-se o caso de sucesso do turismo do Douro. O Minho, as aldeias da Beira interior, as vilas alentejanas são locais pouco conhecidos e com potencialidades para o turismo rural, de natureza e cultural, mas para isso é necessário manter a identidade da paisagem e não cometer os erros do litoral algarvio; segundo dados estatísticos recentes praticamente 80 ou 90% dos turistas que nos visitam ficam-se pelo Algarve, Madeira e Lisboa


----------



## stormy (5 Dez 2010 às 20:33)

*Re: Diversidade climática*



belem disse:


> Não acho que assim seja.
> Mas, dentro do resto da tua intervenção, realmente parece-me também  que os turistas de praia, gostam sempre dos mesmos locais. Parece correcto e ajustado, mas há também os turistas que vêm para Portugal, porque preferem a qualidade ambiental e o sossego às modas das grandes massas.
> Por exemplo, a observação de vida selvagem ( baleias ou aves, por exemplo) é uma área com um crescimento interessante em Portugal. Lembro-me das notas de alguns investigadores, relativas à observação de aves, deixadas para o Vale do Guadiana, que falam do calor tremendo que lá faz no verão e que por isso deve ser evitado nessa fase ( o mesmo vi relativo ao Vale do Douro, por causa da observação de gravuras rupestres).
> Por isso, é compreensível que tenha que haver um ajustamento na disponibilização dos produtos, com a procura das pessoas, evitando que as pessoas passem calor excessivo ( por exemplo, para este caso, abrindo a época de observações para fora dos períodos mais quentes/estio).  Mas é normal que os turistas de verão  procurem locais mais frescos e toleráveis como as praias do Mediterrâneo ou o litoral algarvio.




Sim, a zona E do golfo de Biscaia não é mais quente que o Algarve no que toca á SST, pois atinge valores de verão na ordem dos 20-22º, enqanto o Algarve atinge os 22-24º, com picos de 26-27º.
A costa oeste a norte de Lisboa fica-se nos 16-18º, e a sul nos 19-21º


A unica diferença consideravel entre os paises banhados pelo Mediterraneo e Portugal é mesmo a SST no verão e a Tmin media no verão...


----------



## SocioMeteo (6 Dez 2010 às 00:48)

*Re: Diversidade climática*



stormy disse:


> Sim, a zona E do golfo de Biscaia não é mais quente que o Algarve no que toca á SST, pois atinge valores de verão na ordem dos 20-22º, enqanto o Algarve atinge os 22-24º, com picos de 26-27º.
> A costa oeste a norte de Lisboa fica-se nos 16-18º, e a sul nos 19-21º
> 
> 
> A unica diferença consideravel entre os paises banhados pelo Mediterraneo e Portugal é mesmo a SST no verão e a Tmin media no verão...



Por acaso é no Verão que o turismo de praia é praticado... mas enfim é so um simples promenor sem duvida... 

Golfe da Biscaia??? mas aqui discute-se a temperatura da agua do mar na costa mediterranea comparativamente com a nossa...


----------



## frederico (6 Dez 2010 às 04:23)

*Re: Diversidade climática*



stormy disse:


> Sim, a zona E do golfo de Biscaia não é mais quente que o Algarve no que toca á SST, pois atinge valores de verão na ordem dos 20-22º, enqanto o Algarve atinge os 22-24º, com picos de 26-27º.
> A costa oeste a norte de Lisboa fica-se nos 16-18º, e a sul nos 19-21º
> 
> 
> A unica diferença consideravel entre os paises banhados pelo Mediterraneo e Portugal é mesmo a SST no verão e a Tmin media no verão...



Stormy, referia-me à água do Mediterrâneo.


----------



## frederico (6 Dez 2010 às 04:38)

*Re: Diversidade climática*



belem disse:


> Não acho que assim seja.
> Mas, dentro do resto da tua intervenção, realmente parece-me também  que os turistas de praia, gostam sempre dos mesmos locais. Parece correcto e ajustado, mas há também os turistas que vêm para Portugal, porque preferem a qualidade ambiental e o sossego às modas das grandes massas.
> Por exemplo, a observação de vida selvagem ( baleias ou aves, por exemplo) é uma área com um crescimento interessante em Portugal. Lembro-me das notas de alguns investigadores, relativas à observação de aves, deixadas para o Vale do Guadiana, que falam do calor tremendo que lá faz no verão e que por isso deve ser evitado nessa fase ( o mesmo vi relativo ao Vale do Douro, por causa da observação de gravuras rupestres).
> Por isso, é compreensível que tenha que haver um ajustamento na disponibilização dos produtos, com a procura das pessoas, evitando que as pessoas passem calor excessivo ( por exemplo, para este caso, abrindo a época de observações para fora dos períodos mais quentes/estio).  Mas é normal que os turistas de verão  procurem locais mais frescos e toleráveis como as praias do Mediterrâneo ou o litoral algarvio.



Belém,

eu acho desproporcionados todos aqueles investimentos previstos para a costa alentejana. Trata-se de um região onde as temperaturas da água do mar rondam os 18/19ºC, há nevoeiros matinais e tenho ideia que as máximas e mínimas no Verão são frescas quando comparadas com a costa sul algarvia.

Penso que o futuro do litoral alentejano deveria passar mais pelo turismo rural, com a recuperação das quintas pelos próprios proprietários, oferecendo actividades e desportos ao ar livre como percursos pedestres, hipismo, BTT, surf, a par com a produção agrícola e pecuária, agricultura biológica, produção de madeira e de cortiça, etc. 

Mas não é isso que se está a preparar. Há os PIN, que instalam os seus campos de golfe e as suas urbanizações, com todo o impacto ambiental que isso comporta, naquela que é uma das costas mais belas e preservadas da Europa. Pelas suas dimensões, preços e localização, sou muito céptico em relação a estes empreendimentos, tão apadrinhados pelo poder político.

Mas pelos vistos não ando muito enganado. Consta que em Tróia uma elevada percentagem dos apartamentos estão por vender, e alguns lojistas, desiludidos com a falta de clientes, já querem partir. Parece que na Comporta as coisas não estão a correr tão bem como se esperava, e por isso ficaram com a candidatura ao Ryder Cup, em vez do Algarve, que até tinha mais hipóteses de vencer. E mesmo no Algarve, consta que há grandes empreendimentos deste tipo em dificuldades.

O que se vê no norte de Itália ou no sul de França é outro tipo de turismo, voltado para as quintas, vilas e aldeias,por oposição a  estes mega empreendimentos que me parecem mais comuns em países de Terceiro Mundo. Quando temos um turismo explorado pelas PME's, há uma distribuição dos lucros por várias famílias, mas quando temos este tipo de turismo dos PIN o lucro fica concentrado numa minoria. Para além disso, é imoral que em áreas protegidas grandes grupos económicos escolhidos pelo Governo possam investir e lucrar, enquanto os pequenos investidores não o podem fazer. Assim se geram diferenças sociais gritantes. 

Penso que era hora de se fazer alguma coisa para acabar com essa imoralidade que são os PIN.


----------



## GabKoost (6 Dez 2010 às 07:00)

Apenas acerca das referências ao Turismo por trabalhar nesta indústria e ter sido a minha formação de base, tenho de dizer que apenas o Algarve permite um uso aceitável (estação balnear de 6 meses) do recurso dos 3 S (Sand, Sea, Sun).

Todas as outras costas são totalmente incapazes de serem um factor de atracção e fixação rentável e sustentado de fluxos turísticos.

Quando alguém comparou as prais Portuguesas ás características das do Sul de França fiquei incrédulo.

Tenho família no Mónaco, em Nice, Canes e Marselha (viva a  diáspora Portuguesa) e apenas o Algarve se equipara á qualidade destas praias que, meto a minha mão a cortar, tem temperaturas de água SUPERIORES ao sul de Portugal.

O próprio clima das regiões perto do mediterrânico do sul de França é completamente diferente de toda a costa atlantica Portuguesa. Da Costa Vicentina até Troia direi que num bom ano pode haver 4 meses de praia em condições. Acima de Lisboa vai reduzindo. No Norte Litoral, então, apesr de haver praias fisicamente belíssimas, há anos em que não se consegue ter 2 semanas seguidas de bom tempo.

No mediterrânico as épocas balneares são sempre longas. Em Março já se pode por vezes ir á praia a sério o mês inteiro e em fins de Outubro, não é raro ainda haverem banhistas. 

O exemplo das nossas praias para sustentar a teoria da prevalencia mediterrânica no país é absolutamente falsa e facilmente refutável.

As prais mediterranicas, ou seja, as do Mar Mediterrânico são francamente mais quentes e menos ventosas do que o próprio Algarve.


----------



## frederico (6 Dez 2010 às 07:18)

*Re: Diversidade climática*

Gob, 

*e o tipo de turista que frequenta a costa mediterrânica da França não é o mesmo que frequenta a costa algarvia*...

Mesmo no Algarve há que diferenciar as condições da costa sotavento e da costa barlavento. O Cabo de Santa Maria tem temperaturas médias da água do mar que andam entre os 21 e os 22ºC  durante o Verão, ora agora tira 1 ou 2 graus para o barlavento e mete mais 1 ou 2 grau para o sotavento, e uns 2 graus para a baía de Monte Gordo.


----------



## stormy (6 Dez 2010 às 08:53)

*Re: Diversidade climática*



frederico disse:


> Belém,
> 
> eu acho desproporcionados todos aqueles investimentos previstos para a costa alentejana. Trata-se de um região onde as temperaturas da água do mar rondam os 18/19ºC, há nevoeiros matinais e tenho ideia que as máximas e mínimas no Verão são frescas quando comparadas com a costa sul algarvia.
> 
> ...



Ah!
Isso concerteza....sendo o maior problema a ondulação...
As praias do litoral Alentejano teem um clima ameno de invernos muito temperados e verões relativamente quentes ( nos ultimos 10 anos Sines teve 4 meses de Tmed acima de 20º com o mês mais quente ~17min/25.5max, o que é agradavel aliado á hr sempre elevada), sendo o factor climatico pouco impeditivo....se o fosse tambem os Açores não teriam turismo balnear.

Já as SST´s, frescas e a ondulação, que tem médias á volta dos 2m é logico que tendem a afastar turistas ( excepto da zona da baia de Setubal e o pessoal que curte ondulação..como eu)....

Portanto estou totalmente de acordo...os projectos são autenticas barbaridades, mal planeados e ainda por cima prejudicam a fauna e flora locais!


----------



## belem (7 Dez 2010 às 14:00)

*Re: Diversidade climática*



frederico disse:


> Belém,
> 
> eu acho desproporcionados todos aqueles investimentos previstos para a costa alentejana. Trata-se de um região onde as temperaturas da água do mar rondam os 18/19ºC, há nevoeiros matinais e tenho ideia que as máximas e mínimas no Verão são frescas quando comparadas com a costa sul algarvia.
> 
> ...



De facto, o Litoral Alentejano, tem muito mais para oferecer do que praia e penso que se devia virar para a Natureza e deixar os grandes empreendimentos turísticos baseados apenas na praia, em outros sítios.
Lembro-me até de uma quinta que oferece banhos em piscinas naturais de água doce, em que as pessoas tomam banho ao lado de algas e peixes!


----------



## belem (7 Dez 2010 às 14:14)

*Re: Diversidade climática*



frederico disse:


> Gob,
> 
> *e o tipo de turista que frequenta a costa mediterrânica da França não é o mesmo que frequenta a costa algarvia*...
> 
> Mesmo no Algarve há que diferenciar as condições da costa sotavento e da costa barlavento. O Cabo de Santa Maria tem temperaturas médias da água do mar que andam entre os 21 e os 22ºC  durante o Verão, ora agora tira 1 ou 2 graus para o barlavento e mete mais 1 ou 2 grau para o sotavento, e uns 2 graus para a baía de Monte Gordo.



Realmente a qualidade das praias do Sul de França com as da costa de  Portugal continental, não se podem comparar, então se for a nível de poluição, então aí é completamente impossível fazer uma comparação salutar.

A nível de temperaturas parece-me que o Leste algarvio tem sensivelmente os mesmos valores, já a restante parte da costa de Portugal continental, tem mais influência do « uppwelling» e de correntes frias de profundidade, deve ter valores mais baixos.


----------



## frederico (7 Dez 2010 às 15:45)

*Re: Diversidade climática*



belem disse:


> Realmente a qualidade das praias do Sul de França com as da costa ocidental de  Portugal continental, não se podem comparar, então se for a nível de poluição, então aí é completamente impossível fazer uma comparação salutar.
> 
> A nível de temperaturas parece-me que o Leste algarvio tem sensivelmente os mesmos valores, já a restante parte da costa de Portugal continental, tem mais influência do « uppwelling» e de correntes frias de profundidade, deve ter valores mais baixos.



Nisso da poluição tens razão. Mas não se pode negar que o turista europeu com mais poder de compra prefere Capri, Nice ou Santorini ao Algarve. Era a isso que me referia.


----------



## belem (7 Dez 2010 às 20:29)

*Re: Diversidade climática*



frederico disse:


> Nisso da poluição tens razão. Mas não se pode negar que o turista europeu com mais poder de compra prefere Capri, Nice ou Santorini ao Algarve. Era a isso que me referia.



Poluição, enchentes de gente, excesso de urbanismo...
Mas concordo no que dizes, embora não falasse nisso.
Além de que não me parece que se faça praia por mais de 4 meses no Sul de França, como já foi dito, pelo menos de forma consistente... Penso que há que separar mitos da realidade.
Acredito até que se façam mais dias de praia no Algarve do que no Sul de França.


----------



## GabKoost (7 Dez 2010 às 20:37)

*Re: Diversidade climática*



belem disse:


> De facto, o Litoral Alentejano, tem muito mais para oferecer do que praia e penso que se devia virar para a Natureza e deixar os grandes empreendimentos turísticos baseados apenas na praia, em outros sítios.
> Lembro-me até de uma quinta que oferece banhos em piscinas naturais de água doce, em que as pessoas tomam banho ao lado de algas e peixes!



Não só o litoral Alentejano está em perigo.

Também o Alentejo profundo, com as futuras explorações do Alqueva vai ser descaracterizado.

O planeamento e a aposta na qualidade ambiental é um tabu usado pelos partidos como demagogismo. 

Na prática, no país inteiro não acontece NADA de NADA. Somos o país mais desordenado da europa porque a unica coisa que interessa são os euros dos licenciamentos e as ofertas dos empreiteiros aos politicos.


----------



## belem (7 Dez 2010 às 21:10)

*Re: Diversidade climática*



GabKoost disse:


> Não só o litoral Alentejano está em perigo.
> 
> Também o Alentejo profundo, com as futuras explorações do Alqueva vai ser descaracterizado.
> 
> ...



Mas o litoral Alentejano até já esteve muito mais em perigo.
Antes de ser parque natural! Alguém tem ideia da quantidade de projectos que aquela região já teve, mas que não foram concretizados? E o melhor é o facto dos poucos empreendimentos turísticos que lá existem, estarem às moscas, não dando grande margem de progressão a mais empreendimentos.
Tem muito mais vocação para ser parque natural aquele lugar, do que para outra coisa... Há por lá animais, que muita gente nem faz a mínima ideia e pensa que estão extintos já há muito tempo.
No Algarve ( mais para o centro da costa) o problema é mais o espaço que escasseia para pôr mais um ou outro campo de golfe ou hotel, numa zona chave para ter muito sucesso.
Nas célebres e tão afamadas praias do Mediterrâneo ( tirando um recanto ou outro) a questão é mais remodelar, nem é achar espaço... 
O Alqueva foi um empreendimento arriscado, mas ambientalmente arrisco-me a dizer que foi muito menos negativo do que inicialmente se pensava... Falava-se do lince que iria ser extinto, mas ainda há pouco tempo encontraram-no lá, a caça é muito abundante, há espécies protegidas a viver na barragem de forma permanente... Em relação às explorações em redor do Alqueva, não é muito fácil vingar ali, são precisos investimentos bastante grandes... Mas o Alentejo profundo e selvagem nem é a zona do Alqueva, embora de facto já fique bem no interior do Alentejo.
Em relação à política, prefiro não entrar muito por aí.
Só acho que o que tem salvo o ambiente em Portugal, não tem sido a preocupação ecológica, mas antes a falta de organização e euros, para avançar com mais infraestrututas e além da centralização dos meios nas grandes cidades, levando ao êxodo rural.


----------



## frederico (7 Dez 2010 às 21:13)

*Re: Diversidade climática*



belem disse:


> Poluição, enchentes de gente, excesso de urbanismo...
> Mas concordo o que dizes, embora não falasse nisso.
> Além de que não me parece que se faça praia de Março a Outubro no Sul de França, como já foi dito, pelo menos de forma consistente... Penso que há que separar mitos da realidade.
> Acredito até que se façam mais dias de praia no Algarve do que no Sul de França.



Enchentes e excesso de urbanismo também temos em Portugal, mormente no Algarve, mas também nalguns pontos da costa ocidental. A praia da Monte Gordo, por exemplo, costuma estar a rebentar pelas costuras. 

Claro que é um mito, a Primavera do sul de França é fresca, o período balnear resume-se a cerca de 3 meses. Basta procurar pelas tabelas das normais de Nice e comparar. 

Mas há muitos pontos em Itália, França ou Grécia sem enchentes, com bom urbanismo, boa frequência... mas são caros.


----------



## frederico (7 Dez 2010 às 21:23)

*Re: Diversidade climática*



belem disse:


> Mas o litoral Alentejano até já esteve muito mais em perigo.
> Antes de ser parque natural! Alguém tem ideia da quantidade de projectos que aquela região já teve, mas que não foram concretizados? E o melhor é o facto dos poucos empreendimentos turísticos que lá existem, estarem às moscas, não dando grande margem de progressão a mais empreendimentos.
> Tem muito mais vocação para ser parque natural aquele lugar, do que para outra coisa... Há por lá animais, que muita gente nem faz a mínima ideia, e pensa que estão exintos já há muito tempo.
> No Algarve ( mais para o centro da costa) o problema é mais o espaço que escasseia para pôr mais um ou outro campo de golfe ou hotel, numa zona chave para ter muito sucesso.
> ...



Os projectos urbanísticos para o Alqueva têm sido abandonados desde que estalou a crise financeira. E ainda bem. 

Quanto ao litoral alentejano, a sua maior ameaça são os PIN. Graças a este mecanismo, pode-se construir em áreas protegidas se o investimento for superior a um determinado montante. O pretexto é o emprego, pura ilusão, estes PIN empregam maioritariamente imigrantes durante a construção dos campos de golfe e das moradias, e depois de concluídas as obras, fica um ou outro segurança, alguém para cortar a relva, empregados do bar, e pouco mais. Dá muito mais emprego uma fábrica de um pequeno empresário, e tem menos impacto na paisagem.

Parece que as coisas têm corrido menos bem lá para Tróia e para a Comporta, com a queda dos mercados irlandês, britânico e espanhol, devido à crise, e com a nossa própria crise, pode ser que o Alentejo permaneça a salvo de mais betão. 

O nosso futuro deve ser a indústria, a agricultura, o mar e o turismo sustentável. Se assim não for, os bons quadros continuarão a sair para outras economias europeias, e por cá ficarão as mulheres a dias ou os jardineiros das moradias de férias dos estrangeiros, os empregados dos bares e dos campos de golfe, e os funcionários públicos 

PS: oxalá o Ryder Cup não venha para Portugal.


----------



## belem (7 Dez 2010 às 21:24)

*Re: Diversidade climática*



frederico disse:


> Enchentes e excesso de urbanismo também temos em Portugal, mormente no Algarve, mas também nalguns pontos da costa ocidental. A praia da Monte Gordo, por exemplo, costuma estar a rebentar pelas costuras.
> 
> Claro que é um mito, a Primavera do sul de França é fresca, o período balnear resume-se a cerca de 3 meses. Basta procurar pelas tabelas das normais de Nice e comparar.
> 
> Mas há muitos pontos em Itália, França ou Grécia sem enchentes, com bom urbanismo, boa frequência... mas são caros.



Há enchentes de turismo em Portugal, mas o turismo de massas baseado só na praia, não tem em  Portugal  (dentro da Bacia Mediterrânica), como  destino número 1.
Sim, felizmente ainda existem alguns pontos, com menos enchentes, com bom urbanismo e boa frequência ( embora sejam caros)...




frederico disse:


> Os projectos urbanísticos para o Alqueva têm sido abandonados desde que estalou a crise financeira. E ainda bem.
> 
> Quanto ao litoral alentejano, a sua maior ameaça são os PIN. Graças a este mecanismo, pode-se construir em áreas protegidas se o investimento for superior a um determinado montante. O pretexto é o emprego, pura ilusão, estes PIN empregam maioritariamente imigrantes durante a construção dos campos de golfe e das moradias, e depois de concluídas as obras, fica um ou outro segurança, alguém para cortar a relva, empregados do bar, e pouco mais. Dá muito mais emprego uma fábrica de um pequeno empresário, e tem menos impacto na paisagem.
> 
> ...



Sim, a crise já tem sido referida como uma das maiores amigas do ambiente, não só em Portugal como para vários países do mundo.
Talvez já seja tempo para reflectir um bocado...
Realmente, os bons quadros que cá se mantêm, às vezes só mesmo, «por amor à camisola», porque de resto nem sei se vale a pena... 
Só se a pessoa expandir novos negócios  e abrir um pouco os horizontes dessa actividade profissional aos colectivos mais ricos e bem sucedidos de Portugal ou do estrangeiro.


----------



## frederico (7 Dez 2010 às 21:30)

*Re: Diversidade climática*



belem disse:


> Há enchentes de turismo em Portugal, mas o turismo de massas baseado só na praia, não tem em  Portugal  (dentro da Bacia Mediterrânica), como  destino número 1.
> Sim, felizmente ainda existem alguns pontos, com menos enchentes, com bom urbanismo e boa frequência ( embora sejam caros)...



Tenho ideia, devido a umas coisas que tenho lido sobre o tema, que em França, na Catalunha ou em Itália já há uma maior consciência sobre a problemática do betão na costa, e os efeitos negativos que o excesso de urbanismo tem a longo prazo na indústria do turismo. Tem sido tentada a despoluição das praias, atrai-se poucos turistas mas com poder de compra elevado, por oposição às massas, mantém-se uma arquitectura cuidada... No Sul de Itália, por exemplo, a urbanização massiva começou nos anos 60, em França idem, por cá foi mais evidente nos últimos quinze a vinte anos. Mas em meados dos anos 90 já se dizia que se tinha de alterar o paradigma do urbanismo no Algarve, e daí para cá as coisas pioraram... e só não pioram mais porque o banco agora não quer emprestar...


----------



## GabKoost (8 Dez 2010 às 02:39)

*Re: Diversidade climática*

A maior ameaça ao Turismo de Massas é no entanto o conceito de Novo Turista.

Este consiste na emergência de uma nova geração, talvez a primeira, com educação orientada para os perigos ambientais e consciencia ecológica.

No futuro será crescente a preocupação do turista em encontrar zonas turísticas com capacidade de oferecer algo mais do que Sol e Praia.

O Algarve, a mim não me encanta por me aborrecer na praia. Preciso de algo mais a nível cultural que me ocupe o tempo. Além disso, para todos nós sensíveis a estas questões, olhamos com maus olhos a betonagem e a destruição ambiental.

O clima acolhedor do Sul do país fora da orla litoral pode perfeitamente criar ancôras complementares á relativamente curta estação balenar.

O caso do Alqueva permite não ter o problema do vento na costa atlântica mas temos sobretudo que IMPEDIR a massificação das unidades hoteleiras pois esse é um modelo insustentável e SEM FUTURO.

Além disso há muita polémica acerca da enorme poluição das albufeiras devido á agricultura, esgotos, pouca qualidade da água do rio vindo de Espanha e o perigo das chuvas trazerem elementos tóxicos.

Tenho um amigo a trabalhar no Algarve na hotelaria e diz ele de forma pertinente:

"Para Portugal ter uma região turística realmente competitiva e de topo, era deslocar os recursos históricos e culturais do Norte do País para o Algarve".

De facto, assim, teríamos uma boa estação balenear com uma forte retenção turística nos meses menos quentes graças á oferta cultural.

Na realidade temos um Algarve sem perspectivas de crescimento e um Norte rico culturalmente mas sem capacidade de uma verdadeira atracção. Note- se que o Norte tem crescido mas sempre graças a um turista Elitista que não chega a repartir a riqueza á população local.

Enfim, não podemos ter o melhor dos dois mundo.

O factor climático joga assim de forma decisiva sobre as limitações que temos e que faz de nós (ao contrário do que querem fazer crer) um país limitadíssimo turísticamente e sem nenhma forma de competir com outros países.


----------



## Agreste (8 Dez 2010 às 09:10)

A velha discussão dos 2 mundos. Ou queremos turismo de praia, mais barato e sujeito a dura competição pelo preço ou queremos turismo elitista que não discute preço e simplesmente paga para ver...

O futuro chegará a partir do momento em que a China (e os outros BRIC) começar a "exportar" os seus milhões de turistas. As perspectivas sobre a evolução do turismo a nível mundial falam da duplicação do nº de "viajantes de lazer" até 2020, apesar de todas as falsas crises... portanto não creio que o turismo popular de "Sol & Praia" esteja minimamente em causa...


----------



## frederico (8 Dez 2010 às 10:00)

*Re: Diversidade climática*

Duvido muito que os chineses queiram vir fazer praia ao Algarve, quando têm praias belíssimas e com águas quentes todo o ano na Tailândia, norte da Austrália, Indonésia, ilhas do Pacífico, etc.... o mesmo aplica-se aos brasileiros e aos indianos.

Agora se me disserem que eles poderão vir cá para fazer cruzeiros no Douro, visitar o Mosteiro dos Jerónimos ou subir ao Bom Jesus de Braga então nisso já acredito.

Pela localização geográfica, o Algarve continuará a ser um destino de sol e praia para as classes médias europeias, e nada mais que isso.


----------



## duero (8 Dez 2010 às 10:32)

frederico disse:


> Duvido muito que os chineses queiram vir fazer praia ao Algarve, quando têm praias belíssimas e com águas quentes todo o ano na Tailândia, norte da Austrália, Indonésia, ilhas do Pacífico, etc.... o mesmo aplica-se aos brasileiros e aos indianos.
> 
> Agora se me disserem que eles poderão vir cá para fazer cruzeiros no Douro, visitar o Mosteiro dos Jerónimos ou subir ao Bom Jesus de Braga então nisso já acredito.
> 
> Pela localização geográfica, o Algarve continuará a ser um destino de sol e praia para as classes médias europeias, e nada mais que isso.



En todas las grandes capitales europeas es imposible no encontrar al típico grupo de japoneses sacando fotos a todos los monumentos, no veo porque los chinos van a ser diferentes.


----------



## Agreste (8 Dez 2010 às 10:46)

*Re: Diversidade climática*



frederico disse:


> Duvido muito que os chineses queiram vir fazer praia ao Algarve, quando têm praias belíssimas e com águas quentes todo o ano na Tailândia, norte da Austrália, Indonésia, ilhas do Pacífico, etc.... o mesmo aplica-se aos brasileiros e aos indianos.
> 
> Agora se me disserem que eles poderão vir cá para fazer cruzeiros no Douro, visitar o Mosteiro dos Jerónimos ou subir ao Bom Jesus de Braga então nisso já acredito.
> 
> Pela localização geográfica, o Algarve continuará a ser um destino de sol e praia para as classes médias europeias, e nada mais que isso.



Será assim tão fácil fotografar o "Turista Chinês Típico"? Vai ser um mercado de 400 milhões de pessoas dispostas a viajar...


----------



## frederico (8 Dez 2010 às 10:58)

*Re: Diversidade climática*



Agreste disse:


> Será assim tão fácil fotografar o "Turista Chinês Típico"? Vai ser um mercado de 400 milhões de pessoas dispostas a viajar...



Agreste,

mas por questões de localização geográfica duvido que eles venham ao Algarve fazer praia. Aposto mais que visitem o Algarve para ir a Sagres, ao castelo de Silves ou ao centro histórico de Tavira, isto tu integrado numa visita a Portugal para conhecer as nossas paisagens mais emblemáticas e os nossos principais monumentos.


----------



## frederico (8 Dez 2010 às 11:04)

*Re: Diversidade climática*

PS: e espero que os futuros turistas dos BRIC não dêem argumentos aos defensores da monocultura do turismo. O país só tem a perder, continuaremos a perder os nossos melhores quadros para outras economias, por cá ficarão empregados de hotéis ou restaurantes, funcionários públicos e pouco mais... e para além disso, as assimetrias regionais acentuar-se-ão... as regiões mais ricas de Portugal são Lisboa e Vale do Tejo, Madeira e Algarve... e a tónica de muita gente tem sido lançar projectos para o Sul, o futuro está no Sul, etc, esquecendo que a maior parte da população está no Norte... porto de Sines, empreendimentos do Alqueva, novo Aeroporto de Lisboa, TGV Lisboa-Madrid, PIN's da costa alentejana e da costa algarvia, eventos culturais e outros grandes eventos na capital, então e o Centro e o Norte?


----------



## GabKoost (8 Dez 2010 às 20:10)

*Re: Diversidade climática*



frederico disse:


> Duvido muito que os chineses queiram vir fazer praia ao Algarve, quando têm praias belíssimas e com águas quentes todo o ano na Tailândia, norte da Austrália, Indonésia, ilhas do Pacífico, etc.... o mesmo aplica-se aos brasileiros e aos indianos.
> 
> Agora se me disserem que eles poderão vir cá para fazer cruzeiros no Douro, visitar o Mosteiro dos Jerónimos ou subir ao Bom Jesus de Braga então nisso já acredito.
> 
> Pela localização geográfica, o Algarve continuará a ser um destino de sol e praia para as classes médias europeias, e nada mais que isso.



Concordo com essa visão e ainda afirmo que ficarei surpreendido se um dia os Asiáticos passassem a ser amantes do Sol e Praia como são os Europeus. 

As previsões para o aumento do turismo são em termos globais e não para aquele tipo de turismo. A verdade é que os Asiáticos visitam a Europa na vertente CULTURAL e não para a praia e assim irá continuar.

Os Asiáticos encaixarão provavelmente no contexto de Novo Turista e menos no turista de massas.

As boas condições climáticas do Sul do país não devem chegar para atrair definitivamente uma percentagem considerável dessas gentes. Há que desenvolver um produto cultural efectivo (existem muitos esforços no Algarve nesse sentido especialmente no interior, com realce para SILVES),

Até lá, o Asiático trocará o Algarve por Paris, Londres, Roma e Lisboa independentemente de haver brutais diferenças de clima.


----------



## belem (8 Dez 2010 às 20:17)

*Re: Diversidade climática*

Este tópico, já se está a desviar um «pouco» do tema...
Existe ( ou existiu...) um tópico em que cujo o título é/ era « Portugal, tem potencial turístico?»
Ao que parece aqui já há quem diga que Portugal não pode competir turisticamente com outros países por causa de factores climáticos! 
O que Portugal tem para oferecer e onde pode fazer toda a diferença não será em litorais cheios de betão, gente e poluição, mas antes com um turismo diferente.
Assim sendo, duvido mesmo muito, que o que este país tem para oferecer ( turismo rural, ambiente de qualidade, Ilhas macaronésicas, vales ardentes do Douro, Tejo e Guadiana, aldeias tradicionais, vastas florestas, toda sua cultura enológica, monumentos e variedade de paisagens) seja afectado por questões climáticas... Há países com condições climáticas muito mais adversas, mas ainda com um turismo mais desenvolvido, assim sendo penso que esse argumento já não pega.
As questões são outras e quem quiser abordar esse assunto com seriedade, percebe...


----------

